# Colour possiblities of paint/buckskin



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not sure how the marking on paints work. Both male and female in this case carry the dominant agouti so you will get that for sure. Mare looks buckskin and not dun so foal would have a chance for a creme gene and either could be carrying the red gene so maybe a chance for that as well. 

Chances of color would be bay, buckskin, chestnut, palomino. Not sure on what the chances of pinto markings would be.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Has the mare been texted for frame, as the stallion sure looks frame positive?


With not knowing more about the parent's genetics, bay, black, and chestnut are possible, with 50% chance of the mare's cream being passed and 50% chance of the sire's frame being passed. It's possible either may have another white pattern gene like splash, so at least 50% of that being passed (could be 100% if homozygous).


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Since the sire is Overo, the chance of an Overo foal is 50%


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

LoriF said:


> Both male and female in this case carry the dominant agouti so you will get that for sure.



Without testing, no way of knowing if they are "AA" or "Aa," so if both are "Aa," possible they can both pass on "a" and produce a black (assuming the foal also gets at least one "E' of course). Unlikely statistically, but we all know how horses love to surprise!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Here, you can play with this.


Coat Color Calculator


----------



## Kdaye (Aug 1, 2018)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Has the mare been texted for frame, as the stallion sure looks frame positive?
> 
> 
> With not knowing more about the parent's genetics, bay, black, and chestnut are possible, with 50% chance of the mare's cream being passed and 50% chance of the sire's frame being passed. It's possible either may have another white pattern gene like splash, so at least 50% of that being passed (could be 100% if homozygous).


Is there a way to test this? All I was told was she was a quarter horse and was out to pasture with the stud...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Without testing, no way of knowing if they are "AA" or "Aa," so if both are "Aa," possible they can both pass on "a" and produce a black (assuming the foal also gets at least one "E' of course). Unlikely statistically, but we all know how horses love to surprise!



You are right and I stand corrected. Throw black and smokey black in there as well.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kdaye said:


> Is there a way to test this? All I was told was she was a quarter horse and was out to pasture with the stud...



There are several labs that offer color testing. UC Davis and Animal Genetics both have good reputations. There is another lab which offers cheaper prices but have had some questionable results, so buyer beware.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Has the mare been texted for frame, as the stallion sure looks frame positive?


This is what I'd be wondering. Mars looks like she could be hiding a pattern. Low whites can be from frame.


----------

